# Craftsman CL ad, opinion



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

"Sears Craftsman Snow Blower
2 stage
22" path
4 speeds forward
1 speed reverse
5 HP
electric start & pull start
Runs Good

$200.00"

What can you tell me about this model, and is it worth the 200.00 posted?
Also, I was going to just use it this yr. before I found a larger one next spring. I have got a late start, and anything worth anything is either gone or priced too high. 
I have a 23x60 level driveway, which in the past I have been able to clean using a single stage for most snowfalls. Hopefully this is an upgrade until I get a larger model next yr. Who knows, this might be a good one for those avg snowfalls, and get another one for the monster dumps.

*The code is 9302 serial #5369318200 if that helps identify it.*

Thanks

Art


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Ended up purchasing this one, even though it wasnt an Ariens. I felt like it was too good to pass up for this yrs snow. Maybe something larger next yr. 
Might be a little small for the real heavy stuff at the end of the driveway, although the owner says it goes through that stuff too. 
He had new belts on it, a new carb two yrs ago, and brand new skids. 
Hardly any rust except for surface rust in the chute and on the edges of the auger box. Ran like a charm. Paid 160.00.
So if anybody can tell me more about this model based on S# I would appreciate it. It does need some pneumatic tires to complete it. Any ideas on the best place for those?

Art


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I had a Toro 3521 with solid rubber tires and it worked just fine.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I think you got a really fine snowblower for a fair price. It's a 'good looking machine and looks to be in nice condition. You'll probably keep it.
If you have a decent driveway you won't have a problem with those tires. If they are spinning you're going too fast for your blower to do it's job properly.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

You could always use some self tapping sheet metal screws to make those tires studded.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks like someone took good care of it. This machine uses an actual gear box and not friction disc drive, that is a good feature. Here is a link to the parts list if you haven't already found it.

Sears Craftsman 22 In Snow Thrower Parts | Model 536918200 | SearsPartsDirect


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

most of last winter I used my toro 521 with hard rubber tires and the only problem I had with traction was the one time it started sprinkling and the snow froze over. it was 8- 10 inches of wet heavy snow. with the ice I had no traction and only got the 826 cause it had chains on the tires but the 521 had no problems blowing the snow. enjoy your 5/22 craftsman and congrats


----------



## Eyeboltman (Dec 16, 2013)

That looks nice for the money . Go slow and keep the old tires .. Good luck . and nice price .


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks, I hope it handles the heavy stuff to the point I want it to. I was debating the whole time as I was looking at it. Should I buy a 5HP which was in really good shape with new belts, skid plates and carb and ran like a gem, or ignore it and wait on a more expensive larger machine that I wasnt sure about? 
I figure, I will be on the lookout without the pressure to buy a larger machine, probably an Ariens in the coming spring.
I have thought of restoring this next yr. and using it as a sidewalk and low snowfall machine. 

Thanks for the comments and compliments

Art


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm tellin' ya, Art. That snowblower is going to probably surprise you. You put a couple drift cutters on it and it'll do you fine. It's a good machine. Most important thing is to let it do the work and don't force it. You'll get the hang of it in no time a'tall.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Eyeboltman said:


> That looks nice for the money . Go slow and keep the old tires .. Good luck . and nice price .


What he said. ^^^


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Glad that you finally found a machine that is clean, reliable, and that you're happy with.

Take a few a minutes to hit the inside of the chute with a wire brush to remove that surface rust. Maybe a quick once-over with sandpaper and then hit it with some paint. You'll be ready to take on the winter.

Just so you know...now that you bought a snowblower, you're probably not going to get any snow this winter


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

SlowRider22 said:


> Glad that you finally found a machine that is clean, reliable, and that you're happy with.
> 
> Take a few a minutes to hit the inside of the chute with a wire brush to remove that surface rust. Maybe a quick once-over with sandpaper and then hit it with some paint. You'll be ready to take on the winter.
> 
> Just so you know...now that you bought a snowblower, you're probably not going to get any snow this winter


If thats the case, it will be worth it. 

I was going to use a wire brush, sandpaper and put some ospho Ospho Rust Treatment - Since 1947 (_which is what I use on my cars_) on the inside of the chute and auger box before the snow flies. Next yr. repeat it and prep it for painting at the very least.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Before blowing snow I always spray the whole inside of the bucket' the auger, the impeller and the chute with cheap cooking spray. Really helps. Also keep a good coat of wax on the exterior.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a 5hp 22" Craftsman but I have the disk drive.

I have thrown a lot of snow with my little Craftsman.
When you do the big stuff that the plows leave at the end of your driveway take it down in little chucks. Don't try to use the blower's full 22", and if possible try to get to it before it freezes.

What I do too is blow out a spot in my front yard to make a deposit hole right before the driveway. When the plow comes a lot of snow will end up in the hole instead of your driveway. That is if the plow doesn't turn around and come back the wrong way which one !#@$ did last year!
This year I will make one on each side! 

Thanks to these guys here, I am keeping my eyes open for a good deal on a larger one. 
If some of the members can have 10 machines or more, I can at least have two! That is what I told "her". 

But I will keep the Craftsman too. A larger blower might be a bit too much for some of my sidewalks.
And for a light snowfall say a foot or two of light snow it does a good job. But some of the larger snowfalls with drifts it would be nice having a larger machine. Plus I like to help a few of the neighbors out and a larger machine would make it that much easier.
There I think I definitely talked myself into a larger blower now.

But I will shop and look for a deal. No need to hurry as my little blower has served me well for over 10 years now. 
I forgot what year I bought it. I would like to find my receipt so I can put a year on it.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Diamonds*

I responded to the PM, but for others benefits, that's a true Diamond IMO. Great solid machine, I've got a couple of them right now.
I have to say, they can have issues though. Many times the rakes are rusted onto the auger shaft due to neglect. That can be taken care of though. Another is the hard rubber tires. I've posted before how to convert them to pneumatics. The last item is if it has the plastic bushings on the auger and axel, I have not found replacements for those. If it has the bronze bushings, everything is available. You can convert from plastic to bronze but you have to find the clamshells that hold the bushings - something I have not found a source for.
For the size, they'll totally surprise what they'll move snowwise. If doing a lot of slushy stuff, spray the chute with PAM or comparable as it will help.

Good price, good machine built by Murray back in the day when they made a premier blower IMO.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Came up with what I call a good idea. The drive gears at the end of the drive lever is usually covered by a white plastic box/shield to keep the snow and elements off of the exposed gears (name escapes me). Mine was in pretty bad shape, and Craftsmen does not make this part any more. I took a food storage container similar in size, cut the hole with a hole saw for the lever, and painted the container white to match original. Looks better than the repair job I was going to try on the OE. I could not get the fiberglass repair smooth liked I wanted. 

Art


----------



## koreywill (Feb 4, 2014)

*and another thing...*

Yours looks very similar to one that a neighbor and I bought at a garage sale for $40. Used the heck out of it last year and it ran great. Just be sure you check the gear oil in the auger gear box (don't ask why I suggest that). I changed over to 00 grease and it seems fine so far. Ours was 4 1/2 horse and starts and runs like a champ.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you haven't done so yet I'd check the belts and just go through it and lube and adjust anything you can. It's an older Craftsman and was built stronger than the newer stuff. It should serve you well. Good choice.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Art, did you see the link Grunt posted?
Sears Craftsman 22 In Snow Thrower Parts | Model 536918200 | SearsPartsDirect
After I reread the thread I noticed Grunts link.

I didn't see it till I went looking for your machine there and couldn't find it.
When you said this , The code is 9302 serial #5369318200 if that helps identify it. I guess you added one extra number? The 3?


Your in Michigan......did you get to use it yet?


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeap, thanks, I did see the reply and link. I also see that craftsman isnt offering that cover anymore, and I like what I did better than trying to fix the old one. And yes, I screwed up the model number by adding that extra 3. As for oiling the gears in the auger box, I will do that when I get home.

Art


----------

